# Memory



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

*A guy goes to the supermarket and notices a very attractive woman waving at him.

She says, "Hello."

He's doesn't remember where he knows her from. So he asks, "Do you know me?"

To which she replies, "I think you're the father of one of my kids."

Now his mind travels back to the only time he has ever been unfaithful to his wife. He asks, "Are you the stripper from the bachelor party that I had sex with on the pool table, with all my buddies watching, while your partner whipped me with wet celery?"

She says calmly, "No, I'm your son's teacher."*


----------



## Gnoudzehc (Mar 22, 2012)

Excellent! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## merloc (Apr 23, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

[smiley=whip.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

